# fritzbox und glasfaser?



## lollyy (26. Juli 2011)

Hey, unser router ist während meines urlaub kaputt gegangen, jetzt hat meine mutter für 130okken n router von der telekom gekauft. 
Mein erster gedanke: bösem teuer bekommt man bestimmt ne fritzbox für...  schnell gegoogelt und volks fritzbox für 135...
jetzt meine frage: wir haben bei uns glasfaser, mein vater hat bedenken, dass ne fritzbox damit.nicht klarkommt.  Kann ich mir aber eig. Gar net vorstellen... 
weiß jemand ob das geht??

Für fehler entschuldige ich mich. Habe aufm handy getippt- .-


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juli 2011)

Was meinst du mit Glasfaser ?
Habt ihr VDSL ? Oder richtige Glasfaserleitungen bis in die Wohnung ?


----------



## Luix (26. Juli 2011)

Erklär mal etwas genauer was du mit "wir haben Glasfaser" meinst. 

Würde mich stark wundern wenn ihr nen Router mit Glasfaseranschluss habt

Edit: Kens war schneller :S


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2011)

Es dürfte sich wohl um VDSL handeln, wobei die Teledinger verkappte Fritzboxen sind. Das wäre so eine Box


----------



## lollyy (26. Juli 2011)

Nun, genau weiß ocha natürlich nicht, aber ich schätze mal.das.die glasfaserleitungen bis zu der silbernen box auf den verteilerkästen reichen und es dort normal bis zu den häusern geht... die häuser sind glaub ich vor glasfaserleitungen entstanden...
btw lohnt sich ne fritzbox.im verglich wirklich so sehr??  Höre das immer nur... 

  Edit: wir haben asyncrones dsl. Mehr download weniger upload... edit2 hab nochmal nachgesehen, in der bedinungsanleitung des alten routers steht a-dsl ...


----------



## robbe (26. Juli 2011)

Ich nehm mal nicht an das ihr Glasfaser bis in die Wohnung habt, das ist noch sehr selten. Bei mir ist es so, das die Glasfaser bis in den Keller geht und von dort gehts über die normale Hausverkabellung in die Wohnungen. Da kann man dann jeden beliebigen Router dran hängen. Ich schätze, das wird bei euch auch so sein.

Ob ihr nun das Telekomteil nehmt, oder lieber ne Fritzbox kaufen solltet, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2011)

Welche Box habt ihr? So auf Anhieb würde ich USB vermissen bei meiner T Box, sonst wüßte ich so keinen grossartigen Vorteil


----------



## lollyy (26. Juli 2011)

Also früher hatten wir nen W500 V.  Der neue ist ein W723V. ..


----------



## dorow (26. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mir eine FRITZ!Box 3370 für 153 Euro gekauft. Da ich ab Freitag VDSL bekomme. Die Fritz Box kommt mit allen derzeitigen Leitungen zurecht und bietet viele Einstellungen. Ich benutze nun schon seit einigen Jahren die Boxen von AVM und kann nichts schlechtes sagen. Ich hatte vor meinen Fritz Boxen schon zwei Telekom Router die mir alle nach 2 Jahren kaputt gegangen sind, aus diesem Grund habe ich mir damals eine Fritz Box gekauft und würde diese auch immer wieder Kaufen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. Juli 2011)

Der Speedport 723 ist echt gut. Für mehr gibts bald den 921.
AVM produziert nicht mehr für die Telekom. Ist aber in meinen Augen auch ganz gut so.


----------



## Kev95 (27. Juli 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es so, das die Glasfaser bis in den Keller geht und von dort gehts über die normale Hausverkabellung in die Wohnungen.


 Die Glasfaser geht bis in deinen Keller?
Oh, das will ich auch, bei mir enden die 1km entfernt, sodass gerade noch DSL 16k ankommt.


----------



## robbe (27. Juli 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Die Glasfaser geht bis in deinen Keller?
> Oh, das will ich auch, bei mir enden die 1km entfernt, sodass gerade noch DSL 16k ankommt.


 
Da hab ich einfach Glück gehabt, das sich in meinem Wohnviertel letztes jahr ein neuer Anbieter breit gemacht und sein eigenes Glasfasernetz aufgebaut hat. Eigentlich bieten die auch Glasfaser bis in die Wohnung an, allerdings lassen das hier leider nur die wenigsten Hauseigentümer zu. Deshalb gehts in den meisten Häußern nur bis in den Keller.


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Juli 2011)

FTTB (fibre to the building) ist ne tolle Idee. Die Telekom hat damit in Dresden (Stadtteil Striesen) VDSL ausgebaut. War Testgebiet dafür und funktioniert ganz Prima. Lohnt sich für kleinere bis mittlere Mehrfamilienhäuser mit bis zu 24 Anschlüssen. Für mehr lohnt sich nen großer Outdoor-DSLAM mehr. FTTH (fibre to the home) wird momentan in einigen Städten gestartet und ermöglich noch mehr Speed. Pilotprojekt dafür war auch wieder Dresden mit der Gigabitfamilie. Bis jetzt ist 200Mbit geplant. Bei der Testfamilie sieht man aber, dass auch 1GBit möglich ist.


----------



## robbe (28. Juli 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> FTTB (fibre to the building) ist ne tolle Idee. Die Telekom hat damit in Dresden (Stadtteil Striesen) VDSL ausgebaut. War Testgebiet dafür und funktioniert ganz Prima. Lohnt sich für kleinere bis mittlere Mehrfamilienhäuser mit bis zu 24 Anschlüssen. Für mehr lohnt sich nen großer Outdoor-DSLAM mehr. FTTH (fibre to the home) wird momentan in einigen Städten gestartet und ermöglich noch mehr Speed. Pilotprojekt dafür war auch wieder Dresden mit der Gigabitfamilie. Bis jetzt ist 200Mbit geplant. Bei der Testfamilie sieht man aber, dass auch 1GBit möglich ist.


 
Mir war garnicht klar, das 1Gbit sich noch in einer Art Testphase befindet. Oder trifft das nur auf die Telekom zu?
In meinem Stadtteil ist Gigabit seit letzten Sommer verfügbar und ich war eigentlich der Meinung, das es das auch schon in anderen Städten seit einiger zeit gibt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. Juli 2011)

Richtig! Bei der Telekom wird es noch getestet. Wir bedienen ja auch einen viel größeren Markt und müssen das ganze Massenmarkt tauglich machen. Bei uns kommt dann auch wirklich nen Gigabit an


----------



## dorow (29. Juli 2011)

@ BloodySuicide

Da arbeitet wohl einer bei der Telekom. Dann weis ich ja wer mir ab und zu weiter helfen kann


----------



## Schiffmeister (9. Februar 2012)

robbe schrieb:


> Da hab ich einfach Glück gehabt, das sich in meinem Wohnviertel letztes jahr ein neuer Anbieter breit gemacht und sein eigenes Glasfasernetz aufgebaut hat. Eigentlich bieten die auch Glasfaser bis in die Wohnung an, allerdings lassen das hier leider nur die wenigsten Hauseigentümer zu. Deshalb gehts in den meisten Häußern nur bis in den Keller.


 
Kannst du mir denn sagen ob ich statt dem Telekom Router auch ne Fritzbox benutzen kann die scnon nen Glasfasermodem drin hat? Oder muss ich den Telkomrouter benutzen und daran die Fritzbox?


----------



## robbe (10. Februar 2012)

Schiffmeister schrieb:


> Kannst du mir denn sagen ob ich statt dem Telekom Router auch ne Fritzbox benutzen kann die scnon nen Glasfasermodem drin hat? Oder muss ich den Telkomrouter benutzen und daran die Fritzbox?


 
Oh man, der Thread is ja schon uralt.
Das musst du mir jetzt genauer erklären, wie genau ist denn die Situation bei dir?


----------



## Frezy (10. Februar 2012)

Hey,

Erm... nein du kannst keine Glasfaser in dein Fritzbox Teil stecken. 
Dafür brauchst du Modems, die auch im Stande sind über Glasfaser zu kommunizieren. Also du wirst die Schnittstelle nicht auf deinem Modem finden. Ich glaube in Deutschland kommt das Internet (auf DSL bezogen) über ne RJ11 Buchse ins Modem. (Bei Kabel hald Coaxial.) So brauchst du bei Glasfaser auch eine Schnittstelle. (Immer Unterschiedlich, Single, Multimode, hat alles seine Vor und Nachteile.)

Die Frage ist noch... warum willst du ein Modem mit Fibre? Die Telekom bietet doch eh nur VDSL an was ich weiß.


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Februar 2012)

Nein wir haben in einigen Städten schon FTTH, aber bieten dafür gleich entsprechende Technik an.


----------



## Alaine (10. Februar 2012)

Also, der Router von der Telekom funktioniert 1A mit VDSL 50, hab den selber bei so einer Leitung und habe ca 5-6MiB/s Download und ca 1MiB/s Upload.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das ihr ne Normale Telefondose habt, von da aus gehts ganz normal auf den Splitter und dann auf den Router und das Telefon(Sofern ihr Analog habt).
Du musst dir also keine Sorgen machen, sondern einfach alles ganz normal anstecken und dich freuen.
Das mit dem Glasfaser heißt eigentlich nur das die Strecke von euerem Verteilerkasten zum nächsten AS Glasfaser ist. Über Kurze Strecken bekommt auch
nen normales Kupferkabel locker 50k hin, nur auf langen Wegen geht das ned  Daher wird dann beim dem Verteilerkasten das Lichtsignal in ein 
Elektrisches Signal umgewandelt welches dann zu euch ins haus kommt. Für euch ändert sich also nichts 
Das Telekom ding ist auch nur ne Fritzbox nur das da die Firmeware der Telekom drauf ist, welche einfach weniger Einstellungen hat als ne Fritzbox,
aber wie gesagt macht unter VDSL 50 keine Probleme das ding


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Februar 2012)

Ich frage mich wer son Misst verzapft, dass Telekomgeräte ne FritzBox sind. Das ist ewig her


----------



## Alaine (10. Februar 2012)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wer son Misst verzapft, dass Telekomgeräte ne FritzBox sind. Das ist ewig her


 Hmm gerade gesehen, du hats recht, bei meinem alten w701v ging das meine ich noch, dachte daher das des beim w723V auch so ist.
Nichts desto trotz hat der Router keine Probleme mit VDSL 50


----------

